# Static Possibly Casued by USB Port?



## womer86 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi,

2 possible issues:

I have a 2012 Cruze 1LT RS with the upgraded pioneer audio, and AUX and USB input in the center console. I've been plugging my iphone into the USB to listen to music through it for as long as I've had the car (about 2mos) and have had 0 issues. 

First Issue:
Last night, I'm driving along listenting to Pandora when I start to hear my speakers crackling and popping. At first, it was like a pop or crackle here or there but it kept happening more and more and eventually just went to straight up static. I could still hear the music beneath all the static, but just barely. My first thought was sh!t, I just blew my speakers. But eventually I just unplugged the USB cord and plugged it back in. After that it was fine. 

Second Issue:
While the stereo was popping, and I was trying to figure out what the h3ll was going on, I had papers flying all over my car b/c I had the windows down and forgot they were there..eventually one flew out...sorry traffic gods. By this time I'm like what the fvck, and thought ok, I'll just shut this whole effin car down and turn it back on. Works with computers right? So I do that, at like 60 mph in 6th gear (I know that's dangerous but not my first time). I think in all the confusion I forgot to take my car out of gear before I let the clutch out after I shut it down. When I let the clutch out (car is now off) I felt a little slow down...kinda like when you try to downshift but don't quite hit the revs right. I realized what I did and immediately put the clutch back in and started it up, put it in gear, and went on down the road. Drove the car after that for about 10 miles I guess, no difference in shifts, no noises.

So...can someone give me a little insight into what is going on with the USB? My thought is the USB port they put in there is probably pretty low end, or there are loose connections somewhere. I would also like to know if you think I might have done anything to my trans. 

Thanks for reading. Hope you enjoyed my story. Help.
Bryan


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Most likely its a loose connection in the stereo. If you can replicate it reliably take it in to your dealership or, if you're into DIY, pull the stereo out and check the connections yourself.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

The only problem I have with my USB is that it does not detect my USB drive when I start the car. I have to unplug and replug the drive to see it getting detected.

I also have a static noise as if the audio volume is set high and nothing is playing. It is weird because this happens when the radio is OFF.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I use the USB plug to play music through my iPod. I get the same noise every now and then and simply un plug and re plug the cable in and it fixes it. After a while of having it all stuffed in the wire can get crimped and it will make the noise more frequently, and the only fix is a new cable and make sure you put it in so that it doesn't crimp.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

I've had this issue in my car and I always thought it was my cord for my iPhone. I haven't swapped cords to verify. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been streaming Pandora more lately and have had the same thing happen. Maybe once a week it'll sound like someone turned on the phonograph. I just unplug the cord from the phone, plug it back in, and it's good to go again.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Also, with me it never occurs when streaming via Bluetooth. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

N519AT said:


> Also, with me it never occurs when streaming via Bluetooth.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Did you swap your PDIM or do you have a 2013? In either case, the problem is most likely at the connection point where the USB/3.5mm jack cable connects to the PDIM or radio.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> The only problem I have with my USB is that it does not detect my USB drive when I start the car. I have to unplug and replug the drive to see it getting detected.
> 
> I also have a static noise as if the audio volume is set high and nothing is playing. It is weird because this happens when the radio is OFF.


One or multiple speakers? You definitely have crossed wires. The static is inductance from a wire running next to one or more speaker wires.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I didn't notice this issue when I was using the stock usb in my car. Used my ipod for about 3 months. I now use an aftermarket headunit so I can't speak to it now. But I definitely don't have static.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> I didn't notice this issue when I was using the stock usb in my car. Used my ipod for about 3 months. I now use an aftermarket headunit so I can't speak to it now. But I definitely don't have static.


Does your aftermarket unit have USB built in? This would lead credence to the issue of bad connections for most people who have this issue.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> Did you swap your PDIM or do you have a 2013? In either case, the problem is most likely at the connection point where the USB/3.5mm jack cable connects to the PDIM or radio.


Swapped the PDIM, but this was happening long before the swap occurred. 2011


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

I am using the stock USB and radio in my car as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

N519AT said:


> Swapped the PDIM, but this was happening long before the swap occurred. 2011
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My suspicion is that the USB connector in the center glove box has a bad wire connection then.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

usb ports do cause that noise in many vehicles.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

If it's actual static, like what you'd hear from a radio listening to a weak signal I wouldn't suspect an issue with the USB link, but rather an issue with some analog signal. If the USB link to the PDIM was losing connectivity I'd expect total loss of signal, or random chirping/beeping noises interrupting the music. Does anyone here know whether the digital audio files from USB are decoded in the PDIM or the radio head unit itself? I'd be inclined to guess the head unit since it already has the capability to decode MP3s from CD, so implementing the decoder twice would be a waste of hardware. If that is the case, try playing a CD with MP3 files (not a regular audio CD) and if you still get the static, it's something in the head unit.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Does your aftermarket unit have USB built in? This would lead credence to the issue of bad connections for most people who have this issue.


Not a usb but a direct ipod cable.


----------

